# Tomcat Probleme



## waxalot (1. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Tomcat Server (Tomcat 4.1.31). Er läuft leider nur direkt nach der Installation, sobald ich aber das System einmal neu Starte, funktioniert er nicht mehr. Dies macht sich dadurch bemerkbar das, wenn ich z.B. "http://localhost:8080/index.jsp" aufrufen möchte, einfach nichts geschieht. Der Browser lädt dann quasi "unendlich"   

Wenn ich den Server neustarten möchte (durch "shutdown.bat" gefolgt von "startup.bat") werden mir folgende Fehler gemeldet.

Beim shutdown:

Catalina.stop: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
            at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
            at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)
            at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
            at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)
            at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:364)
            at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:507)
            at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:457)
            at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:365)
            at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:178)
            at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.stop(Catalina.java:532)
            at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:352)
            at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:129)
            at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
            at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Native MethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
            at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
            at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
            at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:156)



Und beim startup:

Hab jetzt keine Luste alles abzutippen ^^
Daher mal Anfang und Ende des Errors:

           org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
           SCHWERWIEGEN: Error initializing endpoint
           java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind:8080
..
..
..
..
           at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector.initialize(CoyoteConnector.java:1240)


Ich hoffe jemand kann etwas damit anfangen, denn ich habe keine Lust immer nur kurz nach der Installation entwickeln zu können.  :bae: 

MfG Markus


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

vermutung:

tomcat als Dienst installiert

dann verwende die Systemsteuerung zum Starten/Stoppen und vergiss die batch dateien!


----------



## waxalot (1. Feb 2006)

Hi,

wie meisnt Du das mit der Systemsteuerung zum starten/beenden nutzen? Wie mache ich das?  ???:L


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

Start > Einstellungen > Sytemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Dienste


----------



## waxalot (1. Feb 2006)

Hmm, also den Menüpunkt "Verwaltung" gibt es bei mir nicht....


----------



## PoiSoN (1. Feb 2006)

Hast du XP? "Verwaltung" sieht man erstmal nur in der klassischen Ansicht,
wenn du bei Systemsteuerung "Kategorieansicht" hast musste vorher auf "Leistung&Wartung" > "Verwaltung"...


----------



## waxalot (1. Feb 2006)

Jo ich hab XP. Hab gerade mal den Tomcat neu installiert und gesehen das ich damals das Häkchen bei "NT Service" (oder so) gesetzt habe. Was macht das denn für nen unterschied ob ich es als Service oder nicht installiere?


----------



## waxalot (2. Feb 2006)

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Also mein Tomcat läuft dann wenn ich an der conf/server.xml keine Veränderungen vornehme. Sobald ich aber einen eigenen <Context> einfügen möchte, kommt das alte Problem und beim Aufruf von http://localhost:8080/ geschieht nichts mehr.

Wieso darf ich die Datei anscheinend nicht mehr ändern  :shock:


----------

